# The headlight again



## Vetteman61 (Apr 3, 2014)

I posted a thread a while back when I restored my father's 1959 Western Flyer.  He remembered it having a headlight on the fender.  Discussions here lead me to believe this year didn't come with a headlight however I've found a couple pictures that seem like it may have.  He described the headlight as looking exactly like the ones in these pictures.


Here is a picture on Flickr of the original Western Auto catalog, which shows this specific model with a headlight

https://flic.kr/p/9tVLHz


Here is one I found that is identical to his (minus the dual exhaust accessories)










Anyone have any information on this headlight?


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Apr 3, 2014)

Looks like a delta light I saw on feebay.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 3, 2014)

*headlight again*

the light your looking for is a DELTA "HAWK" came in all white and white with a chrome top 
not to hard to find,might be one on ebay now


----------



## Vetteman61 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks guys.  I looked through hundreds of lights last night and didn't find anything but using the term you guys gave me I was able to find two today.


----------

